# Hello from Texas!



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello,

I've already been on this forum for a couple days so I thought I should introduce myself here. I live in Southeast Texas. I am 17 I'll be 18 in 2 months  . I'm graduating this Saturday. I have two horses, Bandit (paint) and April (yella fox trotter) two rabbits that I showed for FFA might continue doing open shows with my mini rex (Bailey) he got Best of Breed and Best of Show at our fair; and first in fur at Houston livestock show and rodeo. And I have two great danes Brutis and Lacey, a toy poodle Dolly and a Cat Smokey. My interests are real... horse's of course! 
Here are some pictures of my critters....


















































.... sorry I got a little picture happy.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Wow, you have a lot of pets...that's awesome! They are all soo cute. I love your paint.

Have fun posting!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks! I really like this forum, its real easy to navigate through. 

Yeah Bandit gets a lot of comments from people, especially when I'm riding him people drive by past and say he's just beautiful lol. He looks really good now that he's shed out and I evened his mane out... and it grew


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 
your animals are gorgeous


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  I was at the feed store the other day and they had some bunnys for sale. I wanted one so bad, but hubby said no  I love bunnys


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!  Your pets are so cute!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yea my bunny (Bailey) is a real sweety. He'll jump to the front of his cage and stick his nose out for a kiss. 

Here's another pic of Bandit so yall know he doesn't look like a homeless horse anymore lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

AWW he is a cutie!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welocome


----------

